# Looky Looky who arrived today!!!!



## Laurief

I have taken in a new HRI foster. His name is Rooney - named for Andy Rooney and his crazy eyebrows. And before you all say it - I will tell you, that he is Logan's identical twin - just a little younger!! He is very shy and timid, but a great 6 month only little boy!! He was given up only because the first dog in the house was unable to handle him being there - too much stress. So he is with us, and my three are just doing great with him. I hope to see him make wonderful strides each day!!


----------



## Jane

Oh, he is adorable! Lucky Laurie!!!


----------



## Sheri

What fun! And Logan can have fun teaching his little clone the ropes!


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh My! Laurie, I want him too Alright, I can't do 3 or Scott with move out. He is so handsome and looks just like Logan, LOL. I can't wait to hear all about him!


----------



## Laurief

NO NO I think that we will keep Logan from teaching him all the "bad spoiled behaviors" that he has!! Lexi is the one so far that has really attached herself to him.


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

He is adorable and he does look just like Logan. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jake&Jazz

OMG !! What a cutie !! Can I have him?? Can I have him?? Please Please Please ??
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Lina

Laurie, what a cutie pie Rooney is!!!! He really is Logan's twin!


----------



## marjrc

Ooooooohhhhh, I love little Rooney!! What a shame his family had to give him up. They didn't get him from a breeder, I'm guessing. They would have given Rooney back to them otherwise, no? At least, this little guy is still so very young and will no doubt have an easy time finding a new home. He wasn't badly treated so that's good, just not in an ideal setting. 

Laurie, you rock, girl! I love that you do this as I wish I had the opportunity as well. 

Please keep us posted with loads of pics, 'k? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Sorry Stacy - he is ALL MINE for a while!! He really is a cutie - and I am so excited, he just lunged to play with Lexi - this is the first time today that he has instigated play!! He is a doll!! Who could ever say NO to his???? I am in heaven !!!


----------



## Poornima

Rooney is so adorable. Really he looks like Logan's twin. Laurie, what a lucky guy Rooney is to have you for a foster mom! :hug:


----------



## Jake&Jazz

Laurie - I'll trade you Jake for Rooney !! You and Jake will get along great....he has a Mine Mine Mine attitude, too !!!!
Rooney reminds me alot of Jazz...his eyebrows, his coat and his face. 
OK...you take good care of him and when you're ready to give him up, let me know and I'll come get him !!!
Thank you for all you do for HRI !!


----------



## Missy

Oh how cute!!! lucky you Laurie!


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, he's an absolute mini me. I can't believe how much he looks like Logan. OMG, he's too cute for words. Have fun. Take pictures. Take video and keep us posted.


----------



## Tritia

what a cutie!!!


----------



## Beamer

Laurie.. wow, he is a cutie! To funny that he is a clone of Logan?!

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl

He DOES have Rooney eyebrows!

Did he learn the invisible fence easily enough?


----------



## Havtahava

He's adorable!

Strangely enough, a friend of Hedy & I just adopted a puppy named Rooney from rescue. What a fun coincidence.


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Laurie, Rooney looks like Logan's clone! How adorable and so much fun for you all!! I love the photo of the two next to one another ~ looks like daddy and son. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Laurie, he is just adorable and how perfect that he is Logan's twin.


----------



## ama0722

Adorable! Laurie- you officially get the cutest fosters!


----------



## kelrobin

Laurie, do you know Rooney's parents? Maybe Logan and Rooney are related . . . amazing look alikes. So so cute.

Not fair, I only have one.


----------



## luv3havs

Rooney is adorable and I'm sure he will come out of his shell in no time with your three cuties.


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Rooney,Logan and Comet need a playdate!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a doll! Laurie, you're ahero for doing this. I'm amazed at how much Rooney & Logan look alike. It's hard to believe they're not related.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Laurie, what a cutie-patootie. You're right, he's Logan's twin.


----------



## irnfit

OMG!!!!!! I just might have to fill out an adoption application on that one. Laurie he is the cutest little guy. He is lucky you are his foster mom and is with such a good group of fur pals.


----------



## KristinFusco

Laurie, you are the best! It is wonderful that Rooney will get to be socialized with your HavPack, his new forever family will be very fortunate!


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

I caught your note on the HRI site and just had to come here to make sure you had told everyone about your new "kid". He sure is a doll and looks so much like your Logan. Now I just know your "kids" are going to teach him so very much. And he is such a lucky little boy to be in your loving home.

He is truly where he was meant to be-in a safe loving home to become a wonderful pupster. Give everyone a hug from me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mellowbo

Laurie, he is so adorable! I wonder how you are going to manage with YOUR new puppy, lol. He's going to be so hard to let go. 
Carole


----------



## Kathy

Oh my, they do look a lot alike! Thank you for being a rescue Angel.


----------



## Lynn

too cute Rooney and Logan together...I would love to put Missy with them, then their would be three look alikes.


----------



## Maxmom

Laurie,

What joy you will get from watching his shyness unfold. Is he as silky as he looks in the photos? What a beauty!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is sooooooooooo precious!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Laurie, how did I miss this thread? Rooney is a little heart-breaker, I absolutely LOVE him, and he and Logan look like doubles, sooooo cute.


----------



## hedygs

Oh he is so stinkin' adorable. What a heartbreaker he is.


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Laurie, you are an angel. I know how much you have been looking forward to your next foster and what a cutie you got.


----------



## littlebuddy

ohhh i want to squeeze him! by the way, in your first set of pics, he's sitting in a round kind of framed thing that sits off the ground. kind of cool, what is it?


----------



## arampino

How do you Volunteer to become a doggy foster parent?


----------



## Mraymo

Rooney is so cute. I hope someone from the forum adopts him so we can see him grow up.


----------



## casperkeep

Laurie he so cute...and wow he really does look like Logan's twin. Make sure you keep an eye on hom when he goes to his furr ever home we doent want a mix-up!!! Wouldnt that be funny...not really but he does look like him. I am sure you are in puppy heaven right now!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Laurief

Well this little guy was a perfect angel last night, slept all night, and waited for me to come get him out of the crate. Night time is the ONLY time he will tolerate the crate so far. He needs to get to vet to have some issues looked at, but he really is stinking cute.
Yes, he IS as silky as he looks & yes this morning, he came out of his shell!! He did the RLH a few times around the coffee table, literally jumping on top of my guys once he caught them. STill VERY shy with Gabe. We will be working on that too. 

for the person that asked about how to foster - become a member of Havanese Rescue (havaneserescue.com) and go thru the process. It is so wonderful and fun!!!


----------



## marb42

Oh Laurie, he is soooo cute. How crazy that he is a spitting image of Logan. I wish I could take that little cutie pie but DH will not let me get another one.
Gina


----------



## hedygs

Hope the vet issues are quickly resolved. Gitter is silky soft as well. So different from Domino.


----------



## Miss Paige

Ashley:

If you are interested in being a foster mom for a darling Havanese or Havie mix go to:
www.havaneserescue.com there you will find the application to join Havanese Rescue Inc. Fill it out and hit send. As Laurie said it's a great thing to do.

Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige
Mr Roman 
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief

Got back from vets - he is good, got another dewormer though. Once he is done with these worms, he will go in for the old snip snip!! He was such a good boy there too, and was SO happy to get home with the troops - they die the RLH for a long time!!! 

I am sorry I forgot to answer you littlebuddy - that is actually a round bed with a blanket it in. If you look back at the threads when I had Dugan, he loved that bed too, and I sent it home with karen. I bought 3 for my guys but they wont use them. So I use them or the small fosters.


----------



## Diana

Laurie-
Rooney is very lucky to be fostered by you and your family.
I still can't get over how much he looks like a mini-Logan :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so glad that he is settling in so well. What a good boy to sleep through the night and not give you any trouble. He sounds like he is one of the gang already! I am happy to hear things went well at the vet too. Dugan goes in tomorrow for the snip snip Then he can officially become mine


----------



## Leslie

Laurie~ You are the Lucky Ducky, indeed! Rooney is adorable, definitely Logan's MiniMe. So, how is it you manage to get the cutest little boys to foster, hmmm???


----------



## Laurief

I dont know, but with Dugan and now Rooney - I am just blessed!! They really are the cutest!! And Rooney will be even cuter later today when I give him a bath and a little haircut around the face!!


----------



## marjrc

Karen, I hope everything goes perfectly for little Dugan tomorrow! Keep us posted.  I'll bet you wish Laurie had Rooney when you went for your visit!

Laurie, more pics please, hon, good friend, pal, sweetie pie... ? :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow is he adorable. They do look like twins! I'd have a hard time not keeping him.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy

More Pictures Please!


----------



## lfung5

Can you say, " MIMI MEEEE!" He does look like a mini Logan! You must be in your glory. He is such a cutie!


----------



## hedygs

Laurie if he gets any cuter I won't be able to stand it!

Karen sending good vibes for tomorrow.


----------



## gelbergirl

I want to see Rooney groomed pics! (please)


----------



## CinnCinn

Ya know, since he and Logan are twins, could you pass them off as 1 and keep him?


----------



## Jan D

Laurie, how on earth will you be able to give up Logan's twin??? He is the cutest thing! Lucky you


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, he is absolutely adorable with his little hair cut on his face. I will take some pics tomorrow and post them. He is sleeping today, had a long day, with the vet, and a bath. He is a real scardy cat, the poor thing. I am the only one he will come near, or even let touch him. He is all over the dogs, but he is not a people person yet!! Poor little guy!! But I gotta say, he is cuter with his hair cut!! Gabe is freaking out cause he knows that he will be here a lot longer beause we need to get some medical issues and behavioral issues straightened out before adoption, and he says the same thing. "How are we going to be able to give up Logan's twin???" LOL


----------



## Brady's mom

Can't wait for the pictures. Hopefully, you can find a nice forum home for this little guy to goto! Or, you can just have a 4th dog


----------



## michi715

He's so great, Laurie...wish we could meet him


----------



## earfax

Laurie 
he is soooo cute. It makes me want a third!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Here he is.... HE HAS EYES!!! I didnt want to cut a lot, but I got enough cut to see his eyes somewhat. Another wonderful night, and I am actually getting kisses now. Still will NOT go to hubby, or Matthew. But we are working on it. 
Now - DONT READ ANYTHING IN TO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BUT..

I am having such a hard time calling him Rooney, just because I have so many L's, and none with that sound, so... We are calling him 
Lucas or Lukey for short - and he answers to it. But he will always be Rooney to HRI - all bills, correspondence, and inquiries will be for "Rooney"

So here he is with his haircut! and I have a video to download today that I will post later.


----------



## hedygs

:jaw: I love him! He really does remind me of Gitter just tan instead of white.


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh my, he has an "L" name now (kind of). Glad to hear he is settling in so well! Please keep up the stories and the pictures. The haircut looks great!!!


----------



## Julie

How did I miss this? Oh--I know---I'm buried in quilt things! 

Laurie that Lucas aka Rooney is a cute little guy! I am simply amazed at how much he looks like Logan! It is truly a "mini me" experience! WOW!

What a wonderful thing you are doing for Lucas.:angel:


----------



## ama0722

Laurie and the 4L's!!!! I think Lukey is perfect or what about Lucky- Lucky to come live with Laurie  He has such a silky looking coat. Does he have a tan blaze on his left ear? Or is the way his eyebrow is flipped?


----------



## Laurief

He has tan eyebrowns, and tan blazes inside his ears - just like Logan!! It is so funny to see the two of them walking side by side - their bums are identical! 
Here is my group trying to help me work from home today! 
See how hard they all [email protected]!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl

i love Lukey/Rooney in his new haircut . . . . glad everyone's doing well.


----------



## Laurief

Well you know when they say - things cant get much worse - they lied!! Thankfully Lucas is still great. I just got a call from my sons college that he is being sent home for a week because he has Influenza A. they refuse to allow him to recoup in the dorm because it his highly contagious and the worst kind of flu you can get. So now, I am gonna have to fight off this flu as I nurse him!!! Yikes. On a good note, I took a few videos of Lucas and the pupsl


----------



## Laurief

here is another


----------



## hedygs

Laurie I'm sorry to hear your son is sick but I'm sure he'll be glad to be home while he recoups. Get the chicken soup warming and the face mask ready. Try to stay well.

I love the movies. He is one adorable little guy. These fosters seem to blossom under your care and your havs sure show them the ropes; lots of RLHs and landing like a mop looks. 

Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## Maxmom

Adorable videos, Laurie! Do you have a retractable leash on Lucas? 

I guess he might be as good a rescue dog as Scooter.


----------



## gelbergirl

how about Looney instead of Rooney??????? 

Anyway great videos , he is having so much fun I am glad.

Quick and speedy recovery for your son! good healing vibes ~~~~~~~


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
The videos are fun to watch. What cute dogs, and I like their grooming styles.

Rooney is so cute and doing great with you. Lucky family that gets him!????

Hope your son feels better and that you con't catch it1


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Nan - I groom my guys myself. Not that I really know what I am doing, but it seems to work with us. I really looks like although Lucas is such a great dog, he has lots of issues to work out. He will not let hubby or my boys come near him. It just breaks my heart to think that this precious boy was abused in some way by men! Yes, he is on a retractable leash, a 16 foot one, and that does not seem to be long enough. These are the kind of days I wish I had a fenced in yard, so my fosters could run free, but alas, they must stay on a leash for now!! This little boy is so exhausted, andit is only 6:30pm. I guess my pups gave him a run for his money today!!


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

Those videos are so cute. I was smiling all the way through. That's great leash. There was a moment when I thought one or more of the others would get entangled in it, but it was great.

I'm sure a little more time in your home and he'll get past his history with men when he realizes he can trust them.


----------



## CinnCinn

Laurie, Those videos are adorable. He is such a cutie-pie!


----------



## Sheri

What fun to watch! I though they'd all get tangled in the leash, too, and was surprised they didn't!

Thanks for the videos!


----------



## marb42

Laurie, sorry to hear your son is sick. I hope he feels better (and you don't get sick). I just loved the pics and videos. They are all such adorable dogs!!!!
Gina


----------



## earfax

so cute


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Well you know when they say - things cant get much worse - they lied!! Thankfully Lucas is still great. I* just got a call from my sons college that he is being sent home for a week because he has Influenza A. they refuse to allow him to recoup in the dorm because it his highly contagious and the worst kind of flu you can get.* So now, I am gonna have to fight off this flu as I nurse him!!! Yikes. On a good note, I took a few videos of Lucas and the pupsl YouTube - Feb 03 2009 - VID00107


*I hope your son gets well soon and you stay healthy!!!!*


----------



## Missy

Laurie, first let me say I hope your son gets well soon!!! 

Now, let me just say ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound: 
there is no way you are giving up Lukas aka Rooney now that he is an "L" 

but if you need help in parting with him you can send him to me!!!! what an absolute doll.


----------



## irnfit

He is so adorable. I guess we'll be seeing him at your next playdate. :biggrin1: Sorry your son is sick. Same thing happened to our son, except it was mono, not the flu. Don't get too close to him. You need to be well for Tuesday.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Laurie, I hope your son recovers soon. Winter influenza is the pits. 

I love the way Lucas interacts with your dogs, especially with the front end down, butt in the air play stance. If anyone can teach him to trust humans, you can. He is adorable. And you're an angel for helping him.


----------



## DAJsMom

Laurie, I hope your son recovers quickly and you stay healthy! Flu is no fun. 

Lucas is adorable! His coat is gorgeous and I love eyebrows.

Dusty ran from my husband for a good week when we first got her, and is suspicious of other men as well--not everyone, but several. She came from a great breeder--a single older woman. I have no reason to believe she was ever abused by anyone, but she is still flaky around some men. She may have been less socialized with men. She took a long time to make friends with my dad, loves my father-in-law, and absolutely can't stand my brother-in-law in spite of all his efforts. She does fine with all our guy friends that are here frequently, but is more friendly to women. 

I hope Lucas is just suspicious and not abused! I bet he'll make someone a great buddy.


----------



## Jan D

Missy how right you are!!!! Rooney is an L now, there is NO leaving the house now!!! And he's Logan's twin...Make room for #4 Laurie and Gabe:biggrin1:!!!!


----------



## Laurief

hAHA - THAT IS EXACTLY WHY I SAID "Now dont read in to this!!" It is I was so used to using an L to call a dog, and the funny thing is that he responds to Lucas - better than he did Rooney. 
My son is even trying to win him over but he is just terrifed. Was Dusty barking or being agressive to your men, or just afraid. he literally runs under my legs and tries to climb up me sometimes - it is so sad, and breaking Gabe's heart. If he keeps this up, he def. wont be staying with us. 
We will see - I hope the weekend will give them a little more time to spend together.


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

How about if Gabe sits down and puts a treat on the floor not too far from him for Lucas. Perhaps if he does that several time and then tries to offer it to him from his hand, it might help. Oh, and just an observation, you didn't change the other fosters' names.


----------



## DAJsMom

Laurie,
Dusty just ran from my husband--she was afraid. She absolutely loves him now. She doesn't bark with other guys. She will growl a little with my brother-in-law, but I think she's feeling threatened. She has never actually been actively aggressive. The men she reacts most strongly to are a little more intense in the way they approach her, even though they mean well. In these situations, the more she is ignored and allowed to approach at her own pace, the better she does. My husband was not intense in the way he approached her but she was new to our house (7 months old). We worked harder to get her to trust him. He took her on walks, did treats, and actively worked on building trust with her. I think it took a good solid week for it to start to improve, and some time longer to get to where we are now. My husband had a hard time with it and felt terrible that she reacted to him that way. It was discouraging at first, but it's worked out well!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Lauri 
He is adorable. Do you think with time and watching your three interact with Gabe (I assume that is your DH) that Rooney will come around when he sees that there isn't any danger?


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Joelle -I do hope to see some improvement soon.
Geri - that is exctly what hubby and the boys are doing. Yesterday he did come close enough to take a treat from their hands, but thats as far as it got. The minute they moved, he ran to me. So I am just thinking it will take a little while longer. He already is SO much more comfortable here today. 

I will say this Geri - with Gigi I knew there was the perfect home waiting for her, but they could not take her for a few weeks, and care for after her spay, so that is why she stayed Gigi 
And Didi - who because Dugan was coveted by so many before he even made it home to my house, that I felt he had so many perfect homes waiting that I decided not to keep him - although I think Hubby might have!!
Now this guy is going to be here so long, that I need to be able to call him without calling him strange things - like Looney, Loogie, and all sorts of strange things. So Lucas he is, but doubt we will keep him - cause then I cannot foster again - and I LOVE to foster!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Well Lucas made some strides with my son- who is so fabulous with animal, he is so calm and quiet & non assuming. He took treats from Brian, and actually let him pet him extensively. Although the minute Brian stood up, it was all over!! Oh well, at least it is a start!! I cant take pictures, cause some idiot!! (haha -it was me) left the camera on, and now the battery is dead, so I gotta get a new one.


----------



## casperkeep

Laurie I know what you mean about having them for awhile....I would soo keep Savannah but hubby said then we cant foster...so hopefully there will be the perfect home but until then she is home!!!


----------



## Jan D

Just trying to bust some chops Laurie  I'm sure Lucas will come around sooner rather than later...especially in your house! Enjoy him!


----------



## Eva

Ahhh Laurie, aren't you a lucky foster Momma to have such a beautiful pup to snuggle.  Lucas is a little cutie..I completely know how you feel with wanting to keep him but wanting to be able to foster as well. 
It's such a difficult thing to get a dog, fall in love and then send them off to their forever home. 
You are such a wonderful person to give your foster's a second chance at a healthy happy life full of love that some of them have never known...it makes it all worth it when you see a well adjusted dog (that wasn't so well adjusted weeks before) go with confidence to an owner that thinks that s/he hung the moon.  
Hugs to you and enjoy the little guy while you have him


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for that Eva. When Karen picked up Dugan, I had some tears in my eyes, but I was SO happy and had such a warm heart when I saw how much Karen loved him already, and I knew he would be so loved, and spoiled. When he came to visit last week I was just a tiny bit sad that he didnt run into my arms with kisses, but seeing him run to his Mommy, and give her those kisses, made that sadness go away. 
Now thats not to say that we wont fail Fostering 101 at some point!! I never say never 

Lucas is already coming around with Gabe. He did not run from him today, but slowing approached and let Gabe pet him - so that was great!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, what great videos!!! Oh my, I was LOL at how well Lucas (nice name!) and Logan played together. Is the pup mostly attracted to Logan? I love Lucas' new look! What a beautiful dog. I see they are all getting along great. You are a great MOM! 

Being a great mom doesn't mean you need to share the flu with your son though, so be careful!!! I caught hubby's cold in spite of being vigilant about washing hands and objects, but you don't want to mess around with the flu. I hope your son heals quickly and well while he's at home.

Joelle had some great tips. Sitting on the floor and being very 'small' and unobtrusive might help Lucas approach your guys. I strongly suggest you don't mother/baby him when he comes running back to you, though. Ignore him and have Gabe and Brian feed him, walk him or attract him with treats. It takes time, but it will come. You are all an incredible foster family for Havs, you guys! Way to go! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

I am actually very happy with how well he is doing. Brian is home with them today so I can finally get in to the office, and Lucas is still a little nervous but Brian just sits on the floor and plays with the others until Lucas is ready to come to him. I am waiting to hear from him to see how he made out getting him on a leash to go potty!! 
Next week I will be going to Westminster for the whole day, so he and Gabe are gonna get some good bonding time!!


----------



## hedygs

Laurie just dropped by this thread to see how Lucas and Brian did on your day away? Oh and new pictures are always welcome and so appreciated. I love this little guy Lucas.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys. Brian did ok with him but he was still very skittish. He is doing very well with Gabe, as time progresses. If I am not there he is more likely to give Gabe lots of attention. We are running in to a potty issue, thought maybe he had a bladder infection, but NO - now I think it might be marking. He is in a belly band, and doing ok, and scheduled for Neuter next week. So hopefully THAT behavior will change. Otherwise he is a doll!! My battery died in my camera, but I will get a new one this weekend and try to post some more pics.


----------



## Laurief

I finally got a new battery and took some new pics today.
Hubby worked outside with me today and we put up a large fenced area up for Lucas to be able to run free and play without a leash. Here are a few pictures that I got. He is a VERY active little guy!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Laurie, he's a real cutie!


----------



## gelbergirl

Looks like Lucas in having a grand time!


----------



## katdog

Oh my goodness, he is adorable. What a pretty face and so much like your other dog ! I offered to foster for the Havanese club here in British Columbia but they don't have a need. Happy about that for the sake of the dogs but wish I was having all the fun you are with your little Rooney.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I am in love with that face! Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, he looks like he's fit right in! Great pics.


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. He looks like he's having a blast. I'm glad he's feeling more comfortable around Gabe, sounds like great progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> He will not let hubby or my boys come near him. It just breaks my heart to think that this precious boy was abused in some way by men!


Maybe not Laurie, I'll give you a reason to think positive. Many moons ago when my pom was a young squirt she saw a man raise his hand to me (there was no contact). That was it for her and men but instead of being afraid of them, she wanted to rip apart any who came into her home. Men could come into my work and she was ok, but they couldn't come into her home from that point on. I bought my house and was having the closets redone by a man and thank goodness he had thick boots on and liked dogs or she'd have done some damage to his foot when she got free from my arms. 
Then along came my now hubby and he walked in the door and she took after him, he took after her and before I could throw him out of the house for that, they were sitting on the floor kissing each other with me standing there in shock. They instantly became bestest friends and stayed that way. I wish I knew what spark some people have in them that dogs just instantly react to. It sure could help your little foster twin guy. I have a feeling you're going to get him on his paws and doing very well.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Jan- I guess it will always be a mystery as to why he is like that, but I am happy to say that he Gabe are almost best buddies. And interestingly, My son, who has so afraid of last year, came home last night and gave him a treat, approached low and slowly - and Lucas did wonderfully with him! So maybe it is just a "time" issue 
If anyone knows of anyone who is looking for a house trained, young, very active pup - consider a rescue - fill out an application!!


----------



## Lynn

It is good to hear Lucas is coming around with the men. Lucas has soulful eyes, when I look at his pictures he looks like he might have a story to tell, of maybe some not so happy times.

He is so lucky to you and your family to help him. I think the more time he can spend with you the better, he might just need alot of healing time. I am sure the rescue staff will be careful where the place him.


----------



## Missy

wow-- how did I miss this pictures of Lucas? so darn cute. I am glad he is coming around with men.


----------



## Laurief

Missy - looking for a 3rd? How about you Leeann?? 
I am not too far away!!! 

Lucas is doing wonderful, I have seen a big change now that he has been with us a few weeks. He is become more snuggly, and affectionate, he is listening very well & doing well on the potty training!! I am falling in love, so please, perfect family - come along!! 

My poor little baby goes in for the snip snip tomorrow, so please send good thoughts his way!!


----------



## pjewel

Lynn said:


> It is good to hear Lucas is coming around with the men. Lucas has soulful eyes, when I look at his pictures he looks like he might have a story to tell, of maybe some not so happy times.
> 
> He is so lucky to you and your family to help him. I think the more time he can spend with you the better, he might just need alot of healing time. I am sure the rescue staff will be careful where the place him.


Lynn,

I saw the same thing in his eyes. He does have a story to tell. Laurie I'm so glad he's with you where he can heal and start trusting the world again. Give him an extra hug for me. My prayers are with him for a quick recovery.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Geri - agree with you guys that he sure does have a story to tell, which sadly we will never know. That is our frustrations with rescue, as these poor little things have probably seen things that we will never understand. He has such a great soul - and is such a sweet boy, despite his hesitation. He has a great ZEST for life which is infectious!! 
I hope to be babying this little boy tomorrow after his surgery, so he will know tha the world is not so cruel. 
Little does hubby know, but this little boy will be sleeping with me tomorrow night after his surgery, for all the snuggles that he can handle!!


----------



## Missy

Laurief said:


> Missy - looking for a 3rd? How about you Leeann??
> I am not too far away!!!


Ohhhhhhhh Meeeeeeee! Jasper, Cash and Lucas!!!!! oh wait..... DH said two is enough. (we almost called Jasper Luke! so DH could say in a darth veder voice "luke I am your father...")

Luke is adorable! And it sounds like he is doing so well. I wish I could take him. Good luck with the snip snip today! thinking of you and Lucas.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Luke is adorable...you have such a big heart to take him in. I'm sure he'll find his forever family soon. Good luck with his surgery today.


----------



## pjewel

How is Lucas doing? I'm sitting here thinking of him.


----------



## Laurief

Oh 
Geri, thank you so much. We picked him up around 4:30 and he is very drowsy and tired. I put him in this adorable little green onsie but he is sleeping so soundly that I cant get a picture yet. I will try by tomorrow, cause it is too cute to believe!! He seems to be doing fine & the vet who did his neuter has just fallen in love with him!! I think she too might put in an application for him! My three were so interested in him when he got home, they could not stop sniffing and checking him out. Thankfully the drugs still have him knocked out enough to stay calm.. I dont think I am going to be as lucky tomorrow.


----------



## mintchip

I'm glad to hear all went well!
Best wishes and get well soon!


----------



## Leeann

Awww Laurie I have missed so much, he is so adorable and I am so glad his surgery went good and he is home resting. He is one lucky boy to have one of the best foster mommy's around.


----------



## pjewel

Wouldn't it be wonderful if the vet got him. Maybe you'd even get to see him sometimes. Hugs to him for a quick healing.


----------



## hedygs

Wouldn't that be wonderful! Hope he feels fine tomorrow and I'll be looking for that adorable picture of him.


----------



## CinnCinn

Ah, little Lucas...I can't wait to see him in his onesie. I sure wish my DS would change her mind. )


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie. I'm considering signing up to foster with HRI. Have to get my girls fixed first and convince hubby.


----------



## Julie

I'm hoping for the vet to get Lucas! I think that sounds like a perfect home!:thumb:

Hope Lucas is continuing to do well.:hug:


----------



## Lynn

Sending Lucas feel better hugs...wouldn't that be great if the vet gave him a home!


----------



## Laurief

Little boy is doing great!! Here he is in his onsie!


----------



## Diana

So sweet! Logan's Mini-me


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, he is just soooo cute. That color green is very becoming on him.


----------



## marb42

Lucas is just adorable!!!!!!I love the pictures, especially the onesie. I'm glad he's healing well. I wish I could have him but DH will not let me have any more
Gina


----------



## Julie

Oh he is so cute in his onesie!:kiss::kiss:

Is he healing nicely now Laurie? Doing well?:ear:


----------



## Laurief

He really is healing very nicely. and has settled in to our family, as if he had been here forever. he is behaving, no potty accidents & just has free reign at in the house. He is such a good boy!!!


----------



## Lunastar

What fantastic shots. Looks like he is fitting right in.


----------



## Laurief

Yes, he did, but he went to his new forever home tonight. I will post some pictures tomorrow. I am so sad to see him go, but so happy that he is so loved and will do so well.


----------



## Lunastar

AWE It is bittersweet I bet.


----------



## Laurief

Very!! I have been crying all day = but.... the family he is going to are wonderful, and I know will love him to death, and he has two pups to play with!! So I know he will do great, but I will still miss him terribly!!


----------



## Leeann

(((((HUGS))))) Laurie, He would not have found a wonderful home without you.


----------



## Missy

Oh Laurie... I am so sad/happy. I was sure you were going to keep lucas. Can't wait to see picts of him in his forever home. Hugs.


----------



## irnfit

Lucas was very lucky to have you for a foster family. He also got a whole forum to care about him too, so we know he will do fine. Are they going to change his name? Tell his new family that we need updates once in a while.


----------



## ama0722

Laurie, I am sure you are comforted by his forever family but I am sending you hugs as well as I know they always take a little piece of your heart with them


----------



## gelbergirl

Kisses to Lucas.

Has he visited with them already?? Maybe he should just go for a visit and then come back with you for a few more days.


----------



## maryam187

Awww sweet little Lucas, he's adorable in his onesie. He's living an exciting life right now, lots of (good) things happening for him. Hope his family lives near you so you get to see him every now and then...


----------



## hedygs

I am so happy Lucas found his forever home. I was drawn to his sweet little face with every picture. Laurie without your love he would not have had a chance for this next phase of his life.


----------



## Mraymo

So happy but so sad. I'm glad he's found a wonderful forever home. I'm sure you'll miss him.


----------



## DAJsMom

So glad that Lucas has found a great home! I hope you get to see him once in a while. What a cutie.


----------



## Laurief

Lucas - or Lukey as they are calling him (Yahoo-they kept his name!!) spent his first night with his new family! They said that he did wonderfully! Here are a few pics of him with his new Mommy and Daddy - Sandee and Mark, who promised that they would check out the forum an also come to my playdates!! eace:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo::grouphug: *Lurkey* :grouphug::whoo:


----------



## maryam187

I have a feeling that Lukey is going to be a very pampered and loved pup :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Awwww they look very happy with him  Laurie is this your vet?


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Lucas! It sounds like he has a wonderful forever home. 
Another sucessful foster for you Laurie. You are a Hav angel!!


----------



## Jan D

Oh Laurie...I know you are happy for Lucas to have a new family now but sad to see him go too 

Please don't cry any more


----------



## Laurief

Hi Amanda, no this is not my vet. This is a family in PA who have the perfect amount of Love for a 3rd dog!! And his new Papillon brother and he get along fabulously!!


----------



## pjewel

Geez Laurie, you have me wanting to cry too. I'm happy for him, sad for you. I will not screw up my makeup again today. 

How were these people found? Was it through the HRI website?


----------



## Laurief

Dont cry Geri - he is in such a great home now~~
Yes, ALL applications for HRI pups must come through HRI, and then calls are made to the families that seem to "fit" with the puppies needs, once that happens, references are checked, a home inspection is done, and then the HRI committee meets to agree upon the perfect home. 
The decision to place these fabulous rescue pups is made with great thought, and care and they really are careful where these pups are placed. We always want to be sure that they are put into the perfect home to match their needs - whether they be behavioral issues, medical issues, or just the need to be placed in a family with other dogs. 
If we are lucky, we will get to see Lucas on the forum!!


----------



## Maxmom

Laurie,

I'm so happy you have helped Lucas find a good home. I failed fostering 101 with the first dog, so I'm proud of you for being strong enough to give a puppy a loving environment and helping with the complicated process of providing a good permanent home.

I hope I can be as strong as you with the next foster! I'm afraid my avitar might look like yours (three havs) if I keep going. lol You can put me in the hospital if that happens!!!

I hope to see an announcement and more pictures of Lucas very soon!


----------



## lfung5

Looks like you made another foster dog and family happy! Way to go Laurie!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys, I just got an update, and Lukey is doing wonderful. He is in such a loving environment that he will thrive and be so happy. His new Mommy is going to join the fourm as soon as she is approved, so like you all said I will get to see updates, pictures, and I pray, playdates!!


----------



## Lynn

What a wonderful story...I have so many mixed emotions, getting updated on Lucas, happy for Lucas, sad and crying for Laurie, happy for the new family.

Want to send Laurie :hug::hug: what a wonderful thing you do for these rescue dogs. I hope the new family will post pictures sooon....


----------



## Dawna

Okay one of you rescuers give me an update on that little guy named 'Sam' that is being fostered in GA. Is someone from the forum fostering him? He is a doll. I want him to move to my house. I.must.stop.looking.at.his.photo. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Oh Dawna, make the move - just apply for him. He really is so absolutely stinkin adorable isn't he??? Did you see Bear in TX??????????? Just as adorable!!!

Thank you Susan, and all of you for joining me on the emotional journey of fostering!! Like my son joining the military (on Monday!! Yikes!!) it is filled with good feelings, and sad feelings, but in the end - it is a good thing. I hope that Sandee is approved soon for the forum and she can post some new pictures of Lukey in his new home!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Dawna, I feel your pain. I saw him too and he is just the cutest thing ever. I think your house would be a wonderful place for him to move to


----------



## Sandee

Hello everyone and thank you for all the lovely postings regarding our new little guy Lukey. Hopefully I will be able to figure out this forum thing and get pictures posted over the weekend for everyone to check out. Luckey is doing amazingly well, no accidents in 10 days, loves playing with Bella and Tucker, and surprisingly in 1 day (thanks to Laurie) was great with Mark and our grandson Ethan. He goes to the vet Monday and we couldn't get the female vet so will let you know how he does. He has truly been a blessing for our family. Dont tell Laurie's vet but glad we got the application in first!!! Look for pictures soon. Sandee


----------



## lfung5

Sandee,
Glad to hear Luckey is doing well. I look forward to meeting you and giving you some grooming tips!


----------



## Sandee

*Groomig tips*

Linda,
I will call you some time tomorrow. Sooo looking forward to learning how to groom the three of these guys myself. Appreciate your helping me. Sandee


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I am so happy that Lucas went to such a nice home and also sorry because I know you will miss him. He is so handsome! Sandee, :welcome: to the forum! It's wonderful that you gave Lucas a great home!
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom

Sandee,
Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to meet you and see more of Luckey! He is a reall cutie.


----------



## Sheri

Sandee, Welcome!! We're so glad that you'll be a part of the Forum and keep us up with Lukey!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to Sandee, and all your furbabies, including Lukey! I can't wait to hear more about him and see pics. :whoo:


----------

